# Faded pressed image (image clip self-weeding transfer paper)



## Flibrand (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, I am going to be straight forward and let you all know that I am a newbie and I'm reaching out for as much help and information as I can receive... 

OK now, I am using "IMAGE CLIP LIGHT LASER HEAT SELF-WEEDING" transfer paper. I have successfully printed my graphic to the transfer sheets and the quality is full, and perfect. 

I am following the directions by transferring the adhesive to the design (210 F for 10 seconds) but when I transfer the image over to the shirt and peel; my result is a light, faded version of my image with an A&F type of look. How do I keep my image bold and full like it was printed when transferring to the fabric? Should I increase the temperature or the pressure? I'm pretty stuck here and the shirt looks nice, but the opacity is so low; the image isn't very clear like it should be. 

HELP PLEASE


----------



## tprinters (Aug 28, 2014)

I used this and had no luck with it. Looked great on the transfers but was a nightmare to deal with on tshirt. Tried upping heat and pressure, would get one that looked decent and the next one looked like junk. Best of Luck to you


----------

